# homemade weight gainers



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

looking for some homemade recipes. ive found this one but what amount is a cup size? also have anybody else got a recipe to share?

1-3 cups of low fat milk - 300 calories

1-2 cups of mixed berries - 200 calories

40-60 grams of protein powder - 160-240 calories

1-2 tbsp of natural peanut butter - 200 calories


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

i do 100g oats,2 scoops protien,olive oil and blend it up.twice a day morning and pre training


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

500ml s/s milk

2 scoops whey

100g oats

1 banana

1 tblspn peanut butter

handful of blueberries or goji berries


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I do

700ml whole milk

80g whey

2 raw egg whole

2 bananas

200g oats

10ml olive oil


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

oats whole milk 1tsp olive oil whey protein

700ish kcals if i remember correctly


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

those of you putting penut butter in? i assume you use a blender.. but does it not taste rank mixed with all the other ****? serious question


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

peanut in the blender.

Makes everything taste like snickers milk shake

serious answer


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> those of you putting penut butter in? i assume you use a blender.. but does it not taste rank mixed with all the other ****? serious question


Depends on which whey you use and what flavour. I've found vanilla or Choc works best as flavours. Personally I can not be doing with a "thick" Whey. I tried making my shake with Myofusion Probiotic and I **** you not it set solid after I left it in the fridge. I ate it with a spoon like a mouse dessert. Was nice but not really what you want when you need to neck it down.

My shake of choice at the minute

500ml Whole Milk

60g Whey (vanilla)

70g Oats

20g Peanut butter

10ml Olive Oil

Ohh, and yes. Blend with a hand blender.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

cheers lads


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

hoggig said:


> Depends on which whey you use and what flavour. I've found vanilla or Choc works best as flavours. Personally I can not be doing with a "thick" Whey. I tried making my shake with Myofusion Probiotic and I **** you not it set solid after I left it in the fridge. I ate it with a spoon like a mouse dessert. Was nice but not really what you want when you need to neck it down.
> 
> My shake of choice at the minute
> 
> ...


how many calories is this hoggig?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

mate did you use the search box lol here is a thread that a lot of us have posted on with recipes as well.

knock yourself out :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/168693-homemade-mass-shake-fit.html


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> mate did you use the search box lol here is a thread that a lot of us have posted on with recipes as well.
> 
> knock yourself out :thumb:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/168693-homemade-mass-shake-fit.html


cheers fella.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

no worries. i posted my recipe up there so if you want mega calories try it out, it tastes pretty good too.


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

tony10 said:


> how many calories is this hoggig?


 grams	Protein	Fat	Carbs Calories

My Protein 60 49 4	4 248

Whole Milk 500 17 17	23 311

Oats 70 7 5	38 226

whole Peanut butter 20 5 10	2 118

Olive Oil 10 0 10	0 90

Total 993


----------

